# What is a mantis ooth?



## Pepperlizard (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been prowling around the internet and have been seeing posts on other sites about praying mantis ooths.  On a website devoted to the sale of mantis it seems like an ooth mantis of costs significantly more than just a normal mantis of the same species.  Am I missing something or are there two kinds of praying mantis?


----------



## Leora22 (Aug 28, 2011)

its a mantis  egg sack aka ootheca


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Aug 29, 2011)

A mantis ootheca (plural= oothecae, or "ooth" for abbreviation) contains anywhere from ten to 300 mantises, depending on the species, so it follows that an ooth would cost much more than a single mantis nymph.


----------

